# Living in Jedda



## LarryCook (Nov 12, 2005)

Any thoughts or experience out there as to the feasibility of living there as a Christian in a "western" compound? Saudia Airlines is looking for a few good instructors.

I appreciate your input.

Larry


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 12, 2005)

I could give you some stories I have heard from the pilots that have flown for some of the princes.....with the terror situation what it is and Saudi Arabia being a huge funder (as well as teaching Islamic fundamentalism in the schools......) of terrorism you may want to get some really detailed information from another source besides this board. 

The only good thing about the middle east is Dubai Duty Free.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 12, 2005)

Years ago, I almost took a business trip to Saudi. Back then, we were not allowed to bring a Bible or any kind of Christian literature with us. Is that still the case now?


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Years ago, I almost took a business trip to Saudi. Back then, we were not allowed to bring a Bible or any kind of Christian literature with us. Is that still the case now?



Pretty Much....I own an aviation consulting business and I strictly AVOID the middle east. This from someone who has had the run of southeast Asia communist countries. My attitude just does not fit in...something like "What do you mean I cannot bring my Bible" and "NO I am NOT wearing those rags."

Avoidance...it's a good thing. 

Dubai Duty free was an enroute stop from Paris to Saigon.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 13, 2005)

I loved being in the Middle East. Though I never got to Saudi Arabia, I spent some time in Kuwait with an semi-orthodox Jewish family. Obviously this is different from what you were strictly asking about Christians, but there is some bearing... They were able to be fairly open about there faith and observances, including being able to invite Jewish service people and diplomatic corps over for holidays/celebrations.

 To paraphrase a great man, "The Middle East is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get..."


----------



## LarryCook (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, if I get a call I can ask questions about restrictions to practicing faiths OTI (other than islam). I can say that I did enjoy instructing both military and civilian students from Saudi Arabia and in fact had them over to my house for cookouts on occasion...but I really didn't direct the conversation toward any matters of religion.

we'll see where the Lord takes this thing...
Larry


----------

